# Lane change warning on single lane road



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

I have this annoying issue on my commute. The start and end of my commute is down a lane that is wide enough for 1 car with passing places. It has a white line either side, when I approach a corner, I have to keep right over in case something coming the other way and ....BEEEEP...MORNING! FFS, I turn it off, but it comes back on again every journey. Then on the way home....BEEP...EVENING!. It's a little irritating.
Am I missing something here? can I turn this off permanent, maybe by pressing it longer or hitting the option harder? I'll try tape over that option if it works.
I understand the need for this option and it would be quite useful if I was a **** driver, but it makes me jump out of my skin regular and even fights my steering a little sometimes as if to say, 'no, no, you need to be nearer the middle in case a speeding van comes round the bend'. We do have tight lanes here in the UK, maybe it's only a problem here, that coupled with the poxy mirrors not staying in when I fold them, makes the car a little wider than it actually is. I've had the car for 1 year now and not yet lost the mirrors but I can see it happening one day.
For now, ridding the BEEEP would help me.

Anyone?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Generally, a solid white line means do not cross. It sounds as if you are crossing it. 
Crossing it may be something that you think is good to do, but just how much extra space or visibility do you really gain? I suspect it is more perceived than real.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I get yelled at if I cross the "dotted lines of macrame" which make up the tunnel counterflow markings. There is no way to go through the Massey tunnel in the inside lane or the counterflow lane without doing so. I get flashed up alerts and BEEEP and the car pulls over.

This is good. The car thinks I am lane drifting and asleep at the wheel, figuratively or literally. Your car probably thinks the same of you.

I solved the issue by tapping the signal wand to let the car know I am actively and knowingly crossing a line. I know that you are crossing a solid line in the lane, but try a signal wand tap to let the car know everything is copacetic.

Let us know how that works for you.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

styleruk said:


> I turn it off, but it comes back on again every journey. Then on the way home....BEEP...EVENING!.


It shouldn't change, but we've had previous reports of settings being changed when not intended in the past.

Make sure you have the car set to your profile when making the change. If you use easy entry, check the setting both during easy entry, and again after getting inside, putting it in drive, and having the seats go to the driving position. Be sure it still shows as being "off" in both cases.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

A good point, but it's not that, I also don't use easy entry. I assumed it's a safety feature. It's my daily routine before i set off.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Generally, a solid white line means do not cross. It sounds as if you are crossing it.
> Crossing it may be something that you think is good to do, but just how much extra space or visibility do you really gain? I suspect it is more perceived than real.


If you do not use the complete road, you will for sure risk hitting something coming the other way. If I blindly stuck to the 'do not cross the white line', there would most definitely be a crash or a 1 mile reversing! 
Not all roads are perfect and the ones round my way have a line to guide the edge but there is more to move into, the roads are that tight that you cannot fit 2 cars through if you don't move over the line. So it's not about more space I need, it's about the actually space I will need. I guess it's a problem with UK roads, they wiggle around the small villiages and are hard to navigate in big cars (the model 3 is relatively big), if I drive my classic car down them it's less of a problem but I still have to straddle the white line to get through in that and that is a tiny car.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> I get yelled at if I cross the "dotted lines of macrame" which make up the tunnel counterflow markings. There is no way to go through the Massey tunnel in the inside lane or the counterflow lane without doing so. I get flashed up alerts and BEEEP and the car pulls over.
> 
> This is good. The car thinks I am lane drifting and asleep at the wheel, figuratively or literally. Your car probably thinks the same of you.
> 
> ...


Driving though a tight lane with hedges either side and looking for a small icon on the screen is not an option. Seriously, you take your eyes off the road and that's when a van comes the other way. There has to be a way to permanently turn this off, maybe it's permanently on in UK due to some Euro N cap thing. That means to keep it's high scoring of safety, it has to turn it back on each start up. I understand this and it's not the end of the world, just another small irritant. 
I also don't know why the stupid mirrors don't stay in, when I drive through these lanes twice a day, I generally whack them on a branch. This is the first car I've owned where you cannot fold them in...well you can, but only for a second or so. I'll have to get some plastic see through protectors to go over the paint.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm with you OP, the LDW is driving me nuts lately. This week on a road trip, I got yelled at more than once for "drifting out of my lane".....when I was in fact changing lanes on the highway and had my turn signal on!

Nannies are only good if they aren't overly obtrusive.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

styleruk said:


> Driving though a tight lane with hedges either side and looking for a small icon on the screen is not an option.
> 
> ...
> I also don't know why the stupid mirrors don't stay in, when I drive through these lanes twice a day, I generally whack them on a branch. This is the first car I've owned where you cannot fold them in...well you can, but only for a second or so...


Never suggested taking your eyes off the road and onto the screen, just turn on the signal if you need to cross the solid line and the warnings/corrections are suppressed. i tested this last night, started over a solid line on the road and the car started alerting and correcting. did it again with the signal on and the car was fine.

As for the mirrors, when I fold them from the screen they stay folded until I unfold them. You may even be able to fold/unfold them with a voice command but perhaps not while driving. I'll test that this morning.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> Never suggested taking your eyes off the road and onto the screen, just turn on the signal if you need to cross the solid line and the warnings/corrections are suppressed. i tested this last night, started over a solid line on the road and the car started alerting and correcting. did it again with the signal on and the car was fine.
> 
> As for the mirrors, when I fold them from the screen they stay folded until I unfold them. You may even be able to fold/unfold them with a voice command but perhaps not while driving. I'll test that this morning.


I apologies sir, yes, I guess I could put my indicator on each time I think I might have to cross the line. This is quite frequent so not sure how this will fair if anyone is following or coming the other way, even then, still a little irritating.
I often use the voice command to fold the mirrors, it seems they only do that under a certain speed and again, they fold out again. Interesting to hear that if you fold your mirrors they stay folded. Mine don't.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> I'm with you OP, the LDW is driving me nuts lately. This week on a road trip, I got yelled at more than once for "drifting out of my lane".....when I was in fact changing lanes on the highway and had my turn signal on!
> 
> Nannies are only good if they aren't overly obtrusive.


Yes, I can forgive it for the odd one, but this is several times a day in the same bit of road. Drives me mad, which is why on every start up I have to turn that off!


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

I have to say this, I've been a tesla fan and owner for a year now, but the latest update has now made this worse, much worse. This car is fine on bigger roads but not the small roads. Its the first time I've been disappointed with this car. The usual trip gave me twice the loud beeps and even correcting me into cars coming the other way. Seems the software just cannot handle the fact that you have to drive over the white lines for safety and not all roads have a line down the middle, I have over 10miles of roads like this each day and it drives me nuts now that I have to turn off this feature every time I start the car as it turns itself back on. 
I mean, I could just follow what it does and upload the inevitable crash to prove a point. The software has a long way to go and I'm not even talking about the beta parts.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Why do you think they painted the lines? They are there for you not to croe


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Why do you think they painted the lines? They are there for you not to croe


Not so, if you did not cross the line either you'd hit the car coming the other way or you would have to reverse back up the road 1 or 2 miles. Simple fact is on some roads you have to stradle or cross the line for safety's sake. This is the issue. I appreciate your point, but it's not practical in my use.
Now this may be different in the US or other countries, but here in the UK some roads are tight. Many do not have white lines at all and even on them roads, the car seems to think it is a one way road and keeps warning if you get close to the edge. That does beg the question why the lines have been painted in the first place, a bit stupid I'd admit. This is a real day to day issue for me, I have to turn that feature off every journey otherwise I get beeped at approx. 10 or 20 times. Solutions are:
1) don't go down them roads (very limiting for me)
2)Widen the roads (can't see that ever happening, they have been there for 100s of years)
3) crash (not my preference)
4) do a whole load of reversing and irritate the natives (not on my watch)
5) turn that feature off in the menu each and every journey start. (my current solution)

So back to my original question, is there a way to permanently turn this off.....appears not. At least in the UK there is not.


----------

